# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy laser CNC >  Ống phóng lazer đánh điện lung tung

## Dinhthobk

Em chào các bác
Em có ống phóng 130w giờ nó không đánh tia thẳng từ anot sang ktot nữa mà tia bị đánh vào 2 mép điện cực. Mỗi lần phóng là cứ kêu tạch tạch và tia yếu đi hẳn ạ
Các bác đã ai bị chưa và cách khắc phục nhiw nào ạ
Em cảm ơn các bác
em có chụp ảnh nhưng ko biết up lên ạ

----------


## nnk

> Em chào các bác
> Em có ống phóng 130w giờ nó không đánh tia thẳng từ anot sang ktot nữa mà tia bị đánh vào 2 mép điện cực. Mỗi lần phóng là cứ kêu tạch tạch và tia yếu đi hẳn ạ
> Các bác đã ai bị chưa và cách khắc phục nhiw nào ạ
> Em cảm ơn các bác
> em có chụp ảnh nhưng ko biết up lên ạ


thay dây cao áp khác, cạo vệ sinh sạch tiếp điểm, có thể phải dùng giấy nhám chà sạch luôn phần thủy tinh khu vực đó, gắn dây cap áp lại, sử dụng keo cao áp bịt kín khu vực nối dây cao áp vào bóng, tỉ lệ hết bị cỡ 90%, phần còn lại là do khi phóng điện cao áp nó tạo đường rò + muội các bon trên phần bóng thủy tinh nên sẽ tiếp tục phóng cao áp theo vết này luồn qua keo ra ngoài

----------


## Dinhthobk

Em cảm ơn bác nhé. Nhưng của em nó lại đánh lung tung bên trong ống bác ạ.

----------


## vopminh

Bóng nghi ngờ bị nứt ống làm mát bên trong bóng đó bác, bác kiểm tra xem có nước rỉ bên trong bóng không, em từng bị do khi di chuyển không tháo bóng khỏi máy nên bị va đập gây nứt.

----------


## Dinhthobk

> Bóng nghi ngờ bị nứt ống làm mát bên trong bóng đó bác, bác kiểm tra xem có nước rỉ bên trong bóng không, em từng bị do khi di chuyển không tháo bóng khỏi máy nên bị va đập gây nứt.


nguyên nhân là do nguồn bác ạ. em đã thay nguồn mới và giờ là nâng cấp luôn cả ống  :Smile: )
cảm ơn bác nhé

----------

